# ISO oil bottle storage rack?



## ducdebrabant (Sep 30, 2007)

Does anybody else watch Nathan Lyon's show A LYON IN THE KITCHEN on Discovery Health?  He has some kind of stainless steel rack that all these tall bottles of various olive oils -- infused, mostly -- fit into, and that stands on his counter.  I probably don't have the room, but it looks like you could move it around easily to get it out of your way, and it would keep all those tall thin bottles from tipping over.  I think it looks way cool, but I've never seen it anywhere.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 30, 2007)

They have lots of stainless steel things like that at IKEA. I've seen a couple designed to be hung from a rail that is attached to the wall. It's very handy if counter space is at a premium or if you just want to simplify cleaning the counters by keeping most things up off of them. HTH


----------

